# Any of you guys drive a Mazda CX5, 7, 8, or 9?



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

I don't do rideshare anymore but I figured people who drove them for rideshare would have a keen insight into what ownership is life for one. I've been toying with the idea of getting one as a second car because my Camaro sometimes just doesn't have enough space for, um, anything. 

So thoughts and opinions?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I know a lot of people people with cx5 and love them. I have a Mazda 6 it's a great car for ride share when it ages out I'll get a cx5


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Their skyactive-x system is awesome. More power and better economy. But I hear they're a royal pain to fix if something goes wrong.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

I have a 2008 cx9 I bought with 85k and now has 155k. big engine, zero issues. oil changes and brake jobs and tires. The 6 is a very nice piece too.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Yes my 6 is 2012 oil changes and brakes tires 140000. Love the car .


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I used to have a Mazda RX-7 but then I switched to Toyota.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

Thanks for the replies everyone! If I finally decide to do something I'll update. 😁


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

They are rust buckets.

I'm in the street almost every day for 10 hours or more, and every Mazda I see has daylight shining they the rear quarter panels or hatch/trunk lid.

Stay away......stay very far away.

YMMV is different climates. I live in Canada where we have 4 seasons.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm in in New York mines a 2012 and not one bit of rust. I don't see any here with rust . I'm sure our winter s are worse than yours an I also live on the water.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> I also live on the water.


You live _on_ the water?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Yes my house is 4 inches from the water.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I can only speak to my market. We get winters here just like NYC.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

I like the Mazda CX-9”s, I though about getting one just to have something for when the weather get bad. I see a lot of them rolling around everywhere and the ones I see don’t have any rust problems and I also live on the east coast.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I have a 2016 Mazda 3. When I bought it, I switched from a VW GLI that died, to this car. My VW mechanic said it was a great car with engine/transmission. Had some other random person also say this. So far, I haven't been at all disappointed. Just crossing 130k miles and so far, zero issues. Car still sounds and feels like I drove it off the lot yesterday.

My wife hates bucket seats and this car doesn't have heated seats and a couple other minor bells/whistles. But for the features it does have, it's considerably less $$ than just about any American car we looked at and a lot of foreign cars.

The CX-5 I'm always seeing good reviews coming across my news feed. The Mazda 3 will be going to my daughter soon as she is graduating high school soon. So I have decisions to make on what I'll be doing for our next car. CX-5 certainly in the mix, or maybe Mazda 6. I thought about the CX-9, but for the price I can go with something that can drive on the mid-range tiers of Uber/Lyft. Like a Buick Enclave (or the Cadi/GMC models of that car). If I go bigger (XL), then I might as well invest in something that can be on higher platforms. Or I might just stick with only X and stay in the fuel efficient car range.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

So guys, I know I said I wanted something a little more practical than my Camaro as a second car. Well, I have found that second car. A family friend was selling an '88 Fiero GT in rather decent condition for a good price that will make a fun project, so I bought that instead. Not that it costs as much as a Mazda CX-(x)...yet. 

Thanks again for all the input.


----------

